# Soundarchiv



## JuB (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mit der Suchfunktion leider nichts gefunden.

Ich muss ein Hörspiel schneiden und brauche dazu noch ein paar Sounds (wie z.B. Schwertklirren, Schritte) und ggf. auch Hintergrundmusik. Deshalb bin ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst umfangreichen Soundarchiv im Web. Ich weiss es gibt auch diese Sound-CDs, aber ich würde mir ungern so eine CD kaufen ohne zu wissen ob mir die Sounds auch gefallen... bzw. ob sie überhaupt für meine Zwecke geeignet sind.

Bei Google habe ich zwar ein paar Seiten gefunden, aber das Angebot ist nicht sooo gut wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe! Kennt vielleicht von Euch einer ein paar gute Links ?

schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

Hörspielbox


----------

